# Banff Resorts



## Dave*H (Feb 23, 2019)

Considering a ski trip to Banff. Any opinions on Paradise Resort Club or Sunset Resorts? The TUG reviews on Sunset are very old and I don't even see Paradise Resort Club listed in the Tug reviews.


----------



## spirits (Feb 23, 2019)

Dave*H said:


> Considering a ski trip to Banff. Any opinions on Paradise Resort Club or Sunset Resorts? The TUG reviews on Sunset are very old and I don't even see Paradise Resort Club listed in the Tug reviews.


Hi Dave.  We are owners at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and I think it is the only timeshare in Banff.  There is a Worldmark in Canmore which is just outside the Banff park gates and there might be other timeshares in Canmore but I am not aware of them myself.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'd be curious to hear about these resorts as well.  I've looked at the various options in Canmore from the outside but from a summer/fall perspective and didn't like the location for either of these for my purposes.  They are both on a busy road and close to the freeway.  I prefer the less busy area of the WM and Grand Canadian a little outside of town.  However, for ski season, the location near town would be good.  If I remember, Sunset looked less inviting.  I think Grand Rockies was a little nicer looking, but I'm not sure if my memory is correct.  The 2 further down the road (Blackstone and Solara) are newer and nicer looking but further from downtown.   Paradise looks like a club that owns some units in Sunset and Grand Rockies so looking for reviews of the latter 2 might be your best option.
Most of Canmore is fairly new; i.e. the last 30 years.  With the 1988 Olympics, the place grew like crazy with lots of new condos and most of the timeshares are in one of those buildings.  So older in Canmore is a relative term.  I suspect that anything in Canmore is decent so it's more a matter of whether you want to be able to walk to town and convenience.  Both of your choices are pretty close together.  

Sue


----------



## barto (Feb 23, 2019)

We haven't stayed in Sunset for at least 10 years now, but it was decent at that time.

One other option is Banff Gate Mountain Resort, just above Dead Man's Flats (couple minutes east of Canmore).  There's a short, windy gravel road up the hill to the resort, which consists of 35-ish individual "chalets", so plenty of room to spread out.  Most units have grand views back down the Bow Valley (west), but they're not luxurious - closer to rustic, although they've been working on upgrades the past few years.  Again, been a while since we stayed in one (used to own there), but have always loved the location.  Especially in summer, but might still be a decent base for skiing.  Closer to Mount Norquay in Kananaskis if you were considering giving that a try...


----------



## spirits (Feb 23, 2019)

I really am not familiar with Canmore timeshares but I do know that at least two of them went into receivership not too long ago.
Although Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is older I find it is really in a great location.  Outside of town but there is a van that goes into town each hour and bus service to the ski hills stops at the resort front desk so no vehicles required if people want to do things besides ski.
My friend owns at BRMR but likes to stay at the Worldmark in Canmore...it is newer and bigger....but hey...Banff is Banff
Her Tug handle is Tacoma if anyone wants to send her a private message.  I am sure she will give you good information


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a friend at work that watches my dog while we are on vacation. I give here exchanges for watching the dog and this year she picked the Banff area in June. She ended out getting a two bedroom at Panorama Vacation Retreat at Horesetheif lodge. She’s really excited about the trip and exploring the area with friends.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 24, 2019)

Panorama is in BC; a 2 hour drive from Banff in good weather.  Not a good option for ski season if you want to ski Banff.  
Sue


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> Panorama is in BC; a 2 hour drive from Banff in good weather.  Not a good option for ski season if you want to ski Banff.
> Sue



This is a summer trip in June. I only added my comment because I haven’t seen many threads on the area and she just booked it a couple months ago.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 24, 2019)

slip said:


> This is a summer trip in June. I only added my comment because I haven’t seen many threads on the area and she just booked it a couple months ago.



Yes, but this is a thread about recommendations for a place to stay for a ski trip to Banff.  Panorama is a different place entirely and should be discussed in its own thread.  The OP (and I) would like to hear from people about the resorts mentioned in the original post.  Taking it off topic to a different location defeats that purpose.  

Sue


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> Yes, but this is a thread about recommendations for a place to stay for a ski trip to Banff.  Panorama is a different place entirely and should be discussed in its own thread.  The OP (and I) would like to hear from people about the resorts mentioned in the original post.  Taking it off topic to a different location defeats that purpose.
> 
> Sue



Point taken.


----------



## Dave*H (Feb 24, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> I'd be curious to hear about these resorts as well.  I've looked at the various options in Canmore from the outside but from a summer/fall perspective and didn't like the location for either of these for my purposes.  They are both on a busy road and close to the freeway.  I prefer the less busy area of the WM and Grand Canadian a little outside of town.  However, for ski season, the location near town would be good.  If I remember, Sunset looked less inviting.  I think Grand Rockies was a little nicer looking, but I'm not sure if my memory is correct.  The 2 further down the road (Blackstone and Solara) are newer and nicer looking but further from downtown.   Paradise looks like a club that owns some units in Sunset and Grand Rockies so looking for reviews of the latter 2 might be your best option.
> Most of Canmore is fairly new; i.e. the last 30 years.  With the 1988 Olympics, the place grew like crazy with lots of new condos and most of the timeshares are in one of those buildings.  So older in Canmore is a relative term.  I suspect that anything in Canmore is decent so it's more a matter of whether you want to be able to walk to town and convenience.  Both of your choices are pretty close together.
> 
> Sue



Yes, it does appear that Paradise has units at both Sunset and Grand Rockies. The resorts are located adjacent to each other, and I wonder if they aren't somehow associated. A couple of reviews I read mentioned using the facilities at the sister resort but didn't name the resort. Reviews of the two resorts are very similar. I'm not that picky. Probably either would be fine, but I always like to get tugger opinions because in general, I feel like they are more objective.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 24, 2019)

Canmore has a bus service. My vehicle got a flat so had to use it. Found it easy and convenient to get all over the townsite both sides of the highway. There is also a bus into Banff so a person that does not ski one day does have options beyond just walking distance.


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 24, 2019)

Dave*H said:


> Considering a ski trip to Banff. Any opinions on Paradise Resort Club or Sunset Resorts? The TUG reviews on Sunset are very old and I don't even see Paradise Resort Club listed in the Tug reviews.



I've stayed at most every timeshare in Canmore and Banff.  We were last at Sunset Resorts 4 years ago in a 2BR and a Grande Rockies 2BR two years ago.  The Grande Rockies is managed by Bellstar Resorts, which also runs the Solara.  There's nothing wrong with either, as both the Sunset and Grande Rockies units are in the same general area, just on either side of the parking lot.  The Grande Rockies building is newer and has newer finishings in the unit.  I would stay at either.  The resorts are in a good location on Bow Valley Trail - close to restaurants and other amenities.  It's easy to access off the highway.  I would say noise really isn't a factor staying at the resort.  

If you're looking to do a ski trip, from the Sunset/Grand Rockies, you are about 30-35 mins to the parking lot of Sunshine Village and about 50-55 mins to parking lot at Lake Louise ski resort.

I would compare the units at the Sunset Resort to be on the same par as at the Grand Canadian Resort (although the Grand Canadian units are quite a bit larger).  Grande Rockies units would be similar to those at the Solara Resort.


----------



## Dave*H (Feb 25, 2019)

djyamyam said:


> I've stayed at most every timeshare in Canmore and Banff....


Thanks for the info.


----------



## travel maniac (Feb 26, 2019)

Dave*H said:


> Considering a ski trip to Banff. Any opinions on Paradise Resort Club or Sunset Resorts? The TUG reviews on Sunset are very old and I don't even see Paradise Resort Club listed in the Tug reviews.



This may have changed but check on the "resort fees" as well - not a lot but completely unnecessary since they don't have any activities, especially in winter. We have stayed at Sunset resort (SR) as well as Grand Rockies (GR). As one of the previous posters mentions, GR is nicer. However our 2 bedroom unit in GR wasn't very functional and maintenance wasn't great - a lot of dust, sink/taps not working properly, etc. We stayed at GR a couple of years ago (and we've stayed in both of them before as well). I think the resort fees were C$80/week (US$ not much!).

Paradise Resort Club is a vacation club that owns units in SR and GR as per my understanding.

The front desk staff is a mixed bag. Some of the guys were friendly but visibly drunk once we were there. Some of them are not very helpful. Again, things may have changed.

Canmore is wonderful itself and you can go to the Nordic centre for XC skiing.

Also, even if you stay at GR, you'll check in at Paradise Resort Club (or Sunset Resort office) and NOT GR reception desk.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 26, 2019)

I was able (actually I think it was super lucky, close to impossible) to get four cabins last summer for all my family at Banff Gate mountain resort.  They aren't fancy but are wonderful.  Plenty of room,  you have your own cabin.  I've stayed there twice before and it's a perfect location.  Close to the free way but secluded.


----------



## Dave*H (Aug 26, 2020)

We ended up exchanging to the Paradise Resort Club as did our friends. Our units were in GR. Front desk was fine and the room was fine. Most days we drove to downhill ski. Took a day to cross country ski at the nordic center. We were there the second week of March and got out just as things were starting to shut down in the U.S.


----------

